# Liberals vs Conservatives



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

If you don't stand for something, you might fall for anything! I appreciate your feedback! It's the American way!!!


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Exactly why the liberals have fallen from power.

They dont stand for any thing , only against everything.

if i can quote a song witought apperaing to "hick"; "youv got to stand for somethin', or youl fall for anything. Youv got to be your OWN man, not a puppet on a string."

I dont think much of that artist, but those words stuck out at me. YOU all can go and follow your liberal leaders, preach THEIR libberal agenda, and wave your little flags with the little mules on them; But im goin to follow my own agenda. if a political party comes CLOSE to it, ill supprt them but not blindly follow them.

Good day.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Aye, what he said. ^^

huntin1


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

And because this is America, I think you are full of BullSh.t but at least you stand for something!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> Exactly why the liberals have fallen from power.
> 
> They dont stand for any thing , only against everything.


Parchance if you took the time to listen instead of dismissing it as insane babble you might understand what we stand for.



> if a political party comes CLOSE to it, ill supprt them but not blindly follow them.


You not blindly follow? Thats a joke.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

not realy.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I found these else where, but they really fit. :wink:

LIBERAL.... A liberal thinks that perjury and obstruction of justice is no crime if committed by IMPOTUS.
CONSERVATIVE.... A conservative believes that there should be equal justice under the law and no man is above the law.

LIBERAL.... A liberal believes the constitution is a tool to interpret/change to whatever they want it to say.
CONSERVATIVE.... A conservative respects the constitution and believes in preserving the original intent of the founding fathers.

LIBERAL.... A liberal uses feelings to come to a conclusion and then tries to use logic to justify the conclusion.
CONSERVATIVE.... A conservative weighs the facts of the arguments and then uses logic to come to the best conclusion.

LIBERAL.... A liberal knows you need help because he believes you can't get along without someone's help.
CONSERVATIVE.... A conservative will tell you, "Look, I made it. You can make it too."

LIBERAL.... A liberal judges the success of welfare by the number of people who receive it.
CONSERVATIVE.... A conservative judges the success of welfare by the number of people who no longer need it.

LIBERAL.... A Liberal wants you to be comfortable in your poverty. They will help you be conformable with welfare and food stamps, but you can't work.
CONSERVATIVE.... A Conservative wants you to be comfortable by helping you out of poverty and supporting yourself.

LIBERAL.... Liberals want to legalize marijuana.
CONSERVATIVE.... Conservatives want to legalize the concealed carry of hand guns.

LIBERAL.... Liberals used to listen to the Mario Cuomo talk radio program.
CONSERVATIVE.... Conservatives listen to the Rush Limbaugh, Sean Hannity, Neal Boortz, Lee Rodgers, Melanie Morgan, Matt Drudge, Roger Hedgecock, Ken Hamblin, GG Liddy, Alan Keyes, Oliver North, Mike Reagan, and many more on talk radio.

LIBERAL.... Liberals believe that a problem can be solved by forming a government program or agency to regulate it. Then, when the problem is not solved, it only because the government program was under funded.
CONSERVATIVE.... Conservatives believes that most problems are caused by government programs or agencies.

LIBERAL.... Liberals are liberal with other people's TAX MONEY.
CONSERVATIVE.... Conservatives are conservative with their OWN money.

LIBERAL.... A Liberal sees the discouraged and downtrodden, gives them a HAND-OUT and says, "Look what I just did!"
CONSERVATIVE.... A Conservative sees the discouraged and downtrodden, gives them a HAND-UP, and says, "Look what you just did!"

LIBERAL.... Liberals believe that animals have rights. You have to be aware to have rights. Animals don't and don't even know they don't have rights.
CONSERVATIVE.... My ancestors did not fight to the top of the food chain for me to become a liberal vegetarian!

LIBERAL.... Liberals refuse to believe what the Second Amendment says and try to pass laws against it.
CONSERVATIVE.... Conservatives want to legalize the concealed carry of hand guns. NO! It's already legal. It is right there in the Second Amendment.

LIBERAL.... Liberals believe in limiting personal freedom for the betterment/good/safety of the people as a whole.
CONSERVATIVE.... Conservatives believe, in the words of Ben Franklin, "He who sacrifices individual freedom for personal safety ends up with less of both and deserves neither.

LIBERAL.... If you're not a liberal when you're 25, you have no heart.
CONSERVATIVE.... If you're not a conservative by the time you're 35, you have no brain.

LIBERAL.... A dimpled chad, anywhere on a ballot, is a vote for Gore.
CONSERVATIVE.... A dimpled chad is evidence of vote fraud.

:beer: :withstupid: :beer: :wink: ENJOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You know zogman, humor aside, that is the way I actually feel about much of that post. It sounds funny, then you stop and think, you know it really is that way.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Lets discuss some of these points.



> CONSERVATIVE.... A conservative believes that there should be equal justice under the law and no man is above the law.


Providing that they don't own a corporation.



> LIBERAL.... A liberal believes the constitution is a tool to interpret/change to whatever they want it to say.





> CONSERVATIVE.... Conservatives want to legalize the concealed carry of hand guns. NO! It's already legal. It is right there in the Second Amendment.


Really? I don't see it talking about concealed firearms anywhere in the second amendment. Sounds kind of like you are twisting it to make it into what you like. Talk about a hypocrite.



> CONSERVATIVE.... A conservative respects the constitution and believes in preserving the original intent of the founding fathers.


No, preserving what their interpretation of the founding fathers' intent was.



> LIBERAL.... A liberal uses feelings to come to a conclusion and then tries to use logic to justify the conclusion.
> CONSERVATIVE.... A conservative weighs the facts of the arguments and then uses logic to come to the best conclusion.


What a load of junk! Bush got us into the war with Iraq and a second term by talking to the heart and not to the brain.



> LIBERAL.... A liberal knows you need help because he believes you can't get along without someone's help.
> CONSERVATIVE.... A conservative will tell you, "Look, I made it. You can make it too."


I've never seen a case where help was forced on someone. The conservative mentality is apathy, this country was not built on apathy towards others.



> LIBERAL.... A Liberal wants you to be comfortable in your poverty. They will help you be conformable with welfare and food stamps, but you can't work.
> CONSERVATIVE.... A Conservative wants you to be comfortable by helping you out of poverty and supporting yourself.


So basically your opinion is that anyone who is on welfare should be taken off, and if they can't find a job they should be thrown out on the streets. How exactly does this benifit anyone?



> LIBERAL.... Liberals want to legalize marijuana.
> CONSERVATIVE.... Conservatives want to legalize the concealed carry of hand guns.


Only difference being that if you legalize marijuana you get rid of part of the drug problem in this country and it has medicinal uses. The legalizing of concealed carry guns is ridiculous. This is not the old west. Even if you were in a situation where you were being robbed (the only reasonable way to use such a handgun), your assailent already has a weapon and is close in on you, if you try to go for your gun you are likely to be shot or stabbed. I would rather lose my wallet than my life in an action movie type move.



> LIBERAL.... Liberals used to listen to the Mario Cuomo talk radio program.
> CONSERVATIVE.... Conservatives listen to the Rush Limbaugh, Sean Hannity, Neal Boortz, Lee Rodgers, Melanie Morgan, Matt Drudge, Roger Hedgecock, Ken Hamblin, GG Liddy, Alan Keyes, Oliver North, Mike Reagan, and many more on talk radio.


And you say there is no conservative slant to the media.



> LIBERAL.... Liberals are liberal with other people's TAX MONEY.
> CONSERVATIVE.... Conservatives are conservative with their OWN money.


I like this one because it is less and less true by the day. The conservatives are very liberal with their money these days, throwing it at laughable programs like no child left behind while the liberals spend hardly more than is necissary.



> LIBERAL.... A Liberal sees the discouraged and downtrodden, gives them a HAND-OUT and says, "Look what I just did!"
> CONSERVATIVE.... A Conservative sees the discouraged and downtrodden, gives them a HAND-UP, and says, "Look what you just did!"


You give them a hand up by taking away their only source of income and food? How exactly does this help them to rise above poverty?



> LIBERAL.... Liberals refuse to believe what the Second Amendment says and try to pass laws against it.
> CONSERVATIVE.... Conservatives want to legalize the concealed carry of hand guns. NO! It's already legal. It is right there in the Second Amendment.


You know its called an amendment for a reason. It wasn't even in the original constitution. It can be changed just as any other amendment can.



> LIBERAL.... Liberals believe in limiting personal freedom for the betterment/good/safety of the people as a whole.
> CONSERVATIVE.... Conservatives believe, in the words of Ben Franklin, "He who sacrifices individual freedom for personal safety ends up with less of both and deserves neither.


Man way to flip these around. The liberals are for leaving the rights that we have established. The conservatives are ones who want to remove rights with which there are no problems such as gay marriage. As to the quote from Franklin, I see that this characterizes you all perfectly. You are willing to give up the most basic of rights for the supposed protection from terrorists such as those limited in the patriot act.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Easy there tiger.

"Really? I don't see it talking about concealed firearms anywhere in the second amendment. Sounds kind of like you are twisting it to make it into what you like. Talk about a hypocrite. "

no, again, you dont know what your talking about. Concealed arms are acompromise we had to make with you liberals. the Forefathers thought nothing of packing heat when ou were traveling, or generaly out and about. but, later on in history, liberals and other scared nannys Lobbied to make it illegal. a compromise was made so that honest people could still protect themselvs...after having there gun registered, and taking idiotic tests and filling out paperwork. i

The constitution gives me the right to BEAR arms. let me read you the difinition of the word bear:

Def #1 "to support or hold up"
Def #2 "to carry or convey"
Def #3 "to show visibly, to carry"
(The New International Websters Collegiate Dictionary)

hmmm, looks to me like " ....the right of the people to keep and bear arms, shall not be infringed."

Lets look at the definition of "infinge" is shall we?

Def: "to transgress" (To violate )

So, the above phrase can litteraly be read as such: "....the right of the people to keep and to carry arms, shall not be violated."

So YES, we actualy DO have the CONSTITUTIONAL right to carry whatever weapon we want with us wherever we want. Gun controll is un-constitutional in any form.

go ahead, call me an "extreemist" or a "whacko", but im not. i simply go by what the constitution says.

Would i carry a machiene gun with me wherever i went? No, i most certainly would not. should i be able to? according to the constitution, YES.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> no, again, you dont know what your talking about. Concealed arms are acompromise we had to make with you liberals. the Forefathers thought nothing of packing heat when ou were traveling, or generaly out and about. but, later on in history, liberals and other scared nannys Lobbied to make it illegal. a compromise was made so that honest people could still protect themselvs...after having there gun registered, and taking idiotic tests and filling out paperwork. i


What exactly was bear suppose to mean? To me it means own, not the right to brandish it whenever you would like. Would you really want every citizen of this fine country armed at all times? I would bet cash that we would have a few thousand dead the first day from road rage shootouts and people jumping the gun so to say and popping someone when they came up to ask directions.



> So YES, we actualy DO have the CONSTITUTIONAL right to carry whatever weapon we want with us wherever we want. Gun controll is un-constitutional in any form.


So some brother in the hook should be able to carry a street sweeper into his church and into a bank? Man you watch way too many John Wayne movies.



> Would i carry a machiene gun with me wherever i went? No, i most certainly would not. should i be able to? according to the constitution, YES.


They had single shot muzzleloader weapons in that day, and there was a chance of getting into a quarrel with many people at most times. I think said amendment needs an update.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Trooper, do you think we may have a saboteur on the site? Watch this turn into I can whiz higher than you. Sometimes it isn't the enemy that damages you it is your so called friends. Ever listen to the song back stabber. "They smile in your face etc."


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Remember when you were 16, 6ft. tall and bullit proof, quite possibly the smartest individual on earth, and nobody is going to tell you anything. 20 years from now Tiger will realize just how much he didn't know.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

racer66 said:


> Remember when you were 16, 6ft. tall and bullit proof, quite possibly the smartest individual on earth, and nobody is going to tell you anything. 20 years from now Tiger will realize just how much he didn't know.


I would have to say that accurately discribes most teenagers, however it does not do a good job of discribing me. What exactly will I realize by the age of 40? That it is ok to have any type of weapon at any time? I think you need to do a little bit of thinking yourself, rather obviously age hasn't done anything for that.



> Trooper, do you think we may have a saboteur on the site? Watch this turn into I can whiz higher than you. Sometimes it isn't the enemy that damages you it is your so called friends. Ever listen to the song back stabber. "They smile in your face etc."


What was meant by this?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> > Parchance if you took the time to listen instead of dismissing it as insane babble you might understand what we stand for.


Perhaps if you really knew what you stood for you might do a better job of explaining it. Until then it is just insane babble.


----------

